# just got paxil cr



## desirae (Jan 8, 2003)

ok so my doctor just gave me paxil yesterday.. and i havent started it yet.. im almost afraid.. im having anxiety about my anxiety pills.. lol im so weird.. but um i didnt really get a chance to ask her all the questions i wanted to.. so maybe you guys will know.. does it matter what time of day you take it? my biggest fear with medicine is that it will make me sick to my stomach.. i dont handle that very well.. so id rather not feel it.. which is why i planned on taking it right before bed time so i can sleep and not worry about feeling sick.. so is there a certain time of day i should take it or does it matter?


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Some people experience tiredness with it, so at night is a good choice. I take mine before bedtime because it is the only time I do not forget.







I was afraid too (for a long time). Now the only thing that makes me afraid is if I go out of it. This has been a miracle drug for me. Oh, and others too. Good luck.


----------



## desirae (Jan 8, 2003)

yay! ok! great! thanks so much







i shall be taking it here in a bit before i go to bed.. i really hope it works because these anxiety attacks suck! thanks again


----------



## Carl_has_IBS (Feb 5, 2003)

h


----------



## KatieB (Feb 10, 2003)

I take mine in the morning, and it works like a charm. Good stuff . . . I cried when I took my first pill because I was so scared, but this is the wonder drug, and I wouldn't want to be without it.ps- not GI side effects except I no longer have diarrhea! YAY!!!


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

T-Edu, I love that song you quote on your posts! When my IBS was at its worst I used to sing that to myself to feel better!


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

this is an old post, but i just came across it. my pharmacist said to take it 2 hours before bedtime/horizontal.. danger of reflux.fyi.


----------

